# Should Food Be Removed From Ceilings Before Painting?



## LatexKing (Nov 11, 2009)

My boss says it takes to long to remove the food from the ceilings, that it's not a "Newport Mansion" and that I'm wasting his money with my ridiculously out-of control attention to detail.
What do the professionals think?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Are you painting a restaurant or a home?
Either way, of course remove it. Does your boss want to be called back to rectify?
Then pay you more money to put it right. Is he some sort of madman :yes:

Sounds like you need a better boss. :thumbsup:

Send your boss HERE and let Staci slap him upside the head, and say Tim from the Kent in the UK sent him there :yes:


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

uh, unless you want to be king hack, it is good to remove these kinds of things from the surface. 

I have a mouse sander, and buzz it off w/ some 120. sounds like you might want to keep an eye out for a more conscientious contractor to work for.
until then, do what you must to get paid


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes it matters, when ever you paint over something that is poorly prepped you can have adhesion issues, which can result in the slander of your name and repeat work. Not to mention the look of a hack job. 

There are times when the job is not speced for extra labor and you have to compromise but even then most pros will still give it some basic attention since it after all is their name on the line.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like yur hack boss isn't gonna be around much longer with an attitude like that good luck on your future


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

It's possible your boss bids jobs as a splash and dash style of contracting. I for one think there is a whole contingency of folks {household incomes of 45k and less} that you could frame your business for with a quick 'n dirty type paint job.

Everyone talks about I am quality this, or I am quality that - but quality is a nonsense idea. I knew a guy that painted the inside of a 4,500 SF McMansion - it took 6 months and it was $200,000. That's a 'quality' finish. I dare say most guys have never done that level of work. So what is quality? Who knows - I guess what is perceived as quality for the 'milieu' you work for.

I do know I use to do apartment repaints, which wasn't anywhere the level of 'quality' that I do now, and were priced much much cheaper - but I made great money - and all parties were happy at the outcome.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't imagine this looking too good painted over.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

well now that I am aware I have no conception of what the term "quality" means....

Quality is a state of mind. The discerning eye detects it's presence. It is apparent in the product as well as in the demeanor. Thoroughness is as much for my satisfaction as it is for the customer's.

Pragmatism is it's counterpart. My best day is an even balance b/t each.
I try to error in favor of quality, because it sharpens my focus. The more deeply I give myself to the work, the faster the day goes, and the more I accomplish properly


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> well now that I am aware I have no conception of what the term "quality" means....
> 
> Quality is a state of mind. The discerning eye detects it's presence. It is apparent in the product as well as in the demeanor. Thoroughness is as much for my satisfaction as it is for the customer's.
> 
> ...


You see you don't get it, yet. People talk about quality like it's this singular point like concept, it's either quality or it isn't - black or white, etc. The thing is, if you go and do 'quality' whole house interior repaints for McMansions for say like 15 g's - and then I come back and tell you, my buddy did an interior repaint for the same model home on the same road for 150 g's - what would you say? Is your job still 'quality' - I've seen guys get this much money, you can't believe what they do for that money. 

The thing is there is a whole range of this 'quality' concept, I could say a Honda is a quality car for blah blah blah reasons. But does it's quality match the quality of a Bentley? Of course not. Quality has to be seen as a variable much more than a constant. If we're both in the same playing field doing apartment repaints and you average $900 for 1-bedroom apartment, and I am doing slighty better work and averaging $1,200 - I am doing a higher quality job than you are. But is it the same type of quality needed to compete in the 'burbs' with all these McMansion homeowners? Probably not.

To say you do 'quality' work and then point fingers at guys working in a certain 'milieu' like apartment repaints for landlords, and say they don't do 'quality'. Well their quality is perhaps not the quality needed to work on the homes you do - but it's what is considered normal for the work at their end of the payscale. 

Heck - when I did apartment repaints, my price was like half of my jobs now, but the way we went through those places - I ended up making better money with less fussing than I do now working in the suburbs. I often think back how nice that was.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

LatexKing said:


> My boss says it takes to long to remove the food from the ceilings, that it's not a "Newport Mansion" and that I'm wasting his money with my ridiculously out-of control attention to detail.
> What do the professionals think?


If your boss says paint over it, then paint over it. This is one of the reasons why people change jobs or start their own business.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You could try to change his mind set, but that will likely not happen. It doesn't sound like you've made a good fit with your employer.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> well now that I am aware I have no conception of what the term "quality" means....


In marketing jargon:

Quality = The customer’s *perception* of the degree at which the product/service can consistently meet or exceed customers’ expectations.

-From a marketing textbook.

It's all about perceptions from the customer's point of view. You can have an "inferior" product when a pro looks at it, but if the customer's expectations are exceeded, you've got yourself a quality product.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

y.painting said:


> I don't imagine this looking too good painted over.



POW!!!!

Oh [email protected] I laughed my buttocks off!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I left* everything* on the walls and ceilings when I did a grubby apartment respray job...

boogers, food, body fluids, etc.

_apartments._


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Leave the bodyfluids to the qualified biohazard companies lol


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

tntpainting said:


> Leave the bodyfluids to the qualified biohazard companies lol


ugh, "suicide units"...oh sure they spray everything down, but the dark brown color of blood spraying from arteries remains all over the walls.

Also try not to think about your 50 ft. of hose dragging over the "stained" carpet...



No, they did not pull the carpet, they merely spray it down in apartments and remove it after the painting is finished.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> ugh, "suicide units"...oh sure they spray everything down, but the dark brown color of blood spraying from arteries remains all over the walls.
> 
> Also try not to think about your 50 ft. of hose dragging over the "stained" carpet...
> 
> ...


AK!

I hope you got paid triple for that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> If your boss says paint over it, then paint over it. This is one of the reasons why people change jobs or start their own business.





CApainter said:


> You could try to change his mind set, but that will likely not happen. It doesn't sound like you've made a good fit with your employer.


waht CA said.

This is the second time you've raised issues about what the boss tells you to do.

As wrong as we all know he is, it IS his business and HIS reputation. When you're the boss, you will understand.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i guess I don't get it, but my perspective is working for me.

if i don't feel that I strive for and achieve quality, then my work isnt worth much to me personally


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> i guess I don't get it, but my perspective is working for me.
> 
> if i don't feel that I strive for and achieve quality, then my work isnt worth much to me personally


 
Do yourself a favor and find a different( better) employer:yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hate to admit but when painting apartments we painted over all kinds of muck, used kilz over it.. (something I would never ever ever in a million years do elsewhere). I say do what your boss wants, after all it is his future headache.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been painting these cmu apts for years, spray Kilz all the time. Really a bummer when the cockroaches run after you spray and leave a "holiday"!
You know that Kilz only stops them for a few minutes, I wonder what the neighbors think of the white la cucuarachas!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

y.painting said:


> In marketing jargon:
> 
> Quality = The customer’s *perception* of the degree at which the product/service can consistently meet or exceed customers’ expectations.
> 
> ...


 
The above is 100% true. Bottom line: if the customer's expectations are met or exceeded then job well done. Quality is in the eyes of the specific client - period. It really is that simple.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

my point is I do it for me, i do it well for me, i do the best i can because I know the difference


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I just realized, if there weren't for the hacks out there painting over food, how would the archaeologists of the next millennium know how we lived ?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ AWESOME THOUGHT!!! :laughing:


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> I just realized, if there weren't for the hacks out there painting over food, how would the archaeologists of the next millennium know how we lived ?


now that's funny


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr Bill Arch:

I just looked at your work portfolio. Well done my friend. I could not be more impressed.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> Mr Bill Arch:
> 
> I just looked at your work portfolio. Well done my friend. I could not be more impressed.


 
It does not take much to impress you, right?:laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> Mr Bill Arch:
> 
> I just looked at your work portfolio. Well done my friend. I could not be more impressed.



Thanks, I am in the process of updating it. Too many of those rooms are old and kind of basic.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> It does not take much to impress you, right?:laughing:


shhhhhh! don let 'em know I'm a hack. keep 'em in the dark :whistling2:


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Do yourself a favor and find a different( better) employer:yes:


i work for myself fella.

i am not the guy who started the thread


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> i work for myself fella.
> 
> i am not the guy who started the thread


 

Sorry:thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly's Painting (Dec 3, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> It's possible your boss bids jobs as a splash and dash style of contracting. I for one think there is a whole contingency of folks {household incomes of 45k and less} that you could frame your business for with a quick 'n dirty type paint job.
> 
> Everyone talks about I am quality this, or I am quality that - but quality is a nonsense idea. I knew a guy that painted the inside of a 4,500 SF McMansion - it took 6 months and it was $200,000. That's a 'quality' finish. I dare say most guys have never done that level of work. So what is quality? Who knows - I guess what is perceived as quality for the 'milieu' you work for.
> 
> I do know I use to do apartment repaints, which wasn't anywhere the level of 'quality' that I do now, and were priced much much cheaper - but I made great money - and all parties were happy at the outcome.


4500 square foot mansion huh. well i live in a 2300 square foot double wide must be a small mansion and 6 months to paint it at 200k did you make that up?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

This can't be serious?


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

lol this is funny food on a ceiling


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Paint over it. I know it's not the "right" thing to do, but you should also consider it from your boss's perspective: he was probably hired to spruce up the place, within reason, not remodel or renovate. In the long run, it's the complex manager's job to see to it that the apartment was properly cleaned beforehand. Small amounts of surface preparation is to be expected, but doing actual custodial work? Not so much.

I was in a similar situation not too terribly long ago. We were contracted to repaint apartments in a low income sector. The GC came to us with a list of apartments to be painted and how they were to be handled: some apartments were total repaints and some were just spot repaints. He also made the tenants and the complex manager aware that we would do some surface preparation, but we were not to be held responsible for cleaning apartments for people. Many of the apartments were absolutely filthy, big gobs of stuff on the walls and ceilings, piles of dirt and dust everywhere, etc. We started out by really cleaning the places up and repainting whole walls even when we were noted to simply patch it up (we were paid a set fee per apartment regardless of recoat or touch up). However, each of those apartments ended up being a lost cause: the residents manage to trash the apartments inside of a day and they needed fixed again. It became and endless circle until we finally put a stop to it and went back to the quick and dirty style of painting.

tl;dr: If the apartments you're painting are covered in food, then it's most likely going to be trashed soon anyways, and your boss is right in not wasting to time.


----------



## mj4 (Jan 6, 2010)

I strongly believe the rule of thumb for any trade - think about if you were the client and how you would like the job carried out, and then work your way from there.
So in this instance, yes, I would definitely say clean the food off the ceiling first.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mj4 said:


> I strongly believe the rule of thumb for any trade - think about if you were the client and how you would like the job carried out, and then work your way from there.
> So in this instance, yes, I would definitely say clean the food off the ceiling first.


Not true...you are NOT the client/nor are you the boss! do it the way you are told. If I told you do it a certain way and I find out later you are spending my time doing it your way you will be warned. Next time fired! You have no idea what was discussed between the owner and contractor and it is none of your business. Your painting apartments not the Trump towers!! get over yourself man or find another job if you want to call the shots!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Not true...you are NOT the client/nor are you the boss! do it the way you are told. If I told you do it a certain way and I find out later you are spending my time doing it your way you will be warned. Next time fired! You have no idea what was discussed between the owner and contractor and it is none of your business. Your painting apartments not the Trump towers!! get over yourself man or find another job if you want to call the shots!!!:whistling2:


 
Dont mince words Aaron....tell us how you really feel.:thumbup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Not true...you are NOT the client/nor are you the boss! do it the way you are told. If I told you do it a certain way and I find out later you are spending my time doing it your way you will be warned. Next time fired! You have no idea what was discussed between the owner and contractor and it is none of your business. Your painting apartments not the Trump towers!! get over yourself man or find another job if you want to call the shots!!!:whistling2:


Couldn't have said it better myself. Spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

The thing about Latexking's job is(if you've read his other posts), the company he works for isn't a painting company, it's a real estate development company. If I understand the situation properly, there will be no warranty issues over a splash job, the prospective buyer will simply decide whether or not to buy the property. It sounds like a pretty low-stress situation to me, just do what you're told to do and there will be no consequences for not doing a "quality" job.


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

is good you are aware of what needs to be done it is bosses biz i had a guy rents to college students didnt want spackle sanded and a lady landlord that wanted me to paint over wallpaper border


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice thread here


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a similar question about earwax.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you contribute to the thread and just answer the question?
gee wizzz


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Timeout...neps, whats with the phallic avatar?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I have a similar question about earwax.


earwax bigger than a penny needs to be scraped scuff sanded and then oil primed. the thanks button is below.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Where's the smite button?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> earwax bigger than a penny needs to be scraped scuff sanded and then oil primed. the thanks button is below.


It spreads tho. I usually scrape it, put it on a hawk and go around fix all the squeeky doors with it. I market it as a green painting method.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Can you contribute to the thread and just answer the question?
> gee wizzz


 
Wing: They have no intention of contributing. But, you make a good point.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You called them


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont feed the troll Gabe

It was a combo of LC and Scooter that got me out of bed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Where's the smite button?


What is this your first day back? :thumbup: Good to see you wing


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It's Friday and I'm drinking
It always good to see you Scott


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree its not proper procedure, but the boss signs your check!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

creativeeyeball said:


> I agree its not proper procedure, but the boss signs your check!


REALLY, it took you four and a half years to come up with THAT response ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If it was bacon, I know of a few here now who would scrape it off and have it for lunch.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> REALLY, it took you four and a half years to come up with THAT response ?


I think this is where you put up your trademark necro-thread pic.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Are boogers considered food?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Are boogers considered food?


That's it? That's your one self-allotted post for today? :blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RH said:


> That's it? That's your one self-allotted post for today? :blink:


I don't get paid... might as well have fun!

Shoot. 2 posts. Guess I have to skip tomorrow.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know how much experience you have or skill level, but maybe its time to do your own thing?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Are boogers considered food?


Wasn't that a Statler Bros song ?

Eating boogers off the wall
That don't gross me out at all
Reading PaintTalk till dawn with a post count of fifty-one 
Eating ceiling snots and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
Now don't tell me, I've nothing to do


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

That's why you keep your mouth open while doing ceilings, isn't it? 

You knock the food loose w/roller & try to catch it before it hits the ground. Once it hits the ground, well... that's just gross!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

driftweed said:


> That's why you keep your mouth open while doing ceilings, isn't it?
> 
> You knock the food loose w/roller & try to catch it before it hits the ground. Once it hits the ground, well... that's just gross!


two second rule does NOT apply to ceilings, eh ?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What exactly are u king of?

Latex please explain


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> REALLY, it took you four and a half years to come up with THAT response ?


Just food for thought!:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Wasn't that a Statler Bros song ?
> 
> Eating boogers off the wall
> That don't gross me out at all
> ...


You should be ashamed!:jester:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> two second rule does NOT apply to ceilings, eh ?


No one walks on ceilings.... At least not very often that i know of hehe


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

This seemed appropriate:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> This seemed appropriate:


Must have been lead paint.


----------

